# MS Langeland 1 Big Törn



## nowortg (26. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 
habe gelesen, dass die MS Langeland 1 aus Laboe im Sommer 3 besondere Fahrten plant. Am 10. und 24. Juli und am 14. August gibt es Touren in den Langelandbelt. Abfahrt ist um 5.00 Uhr morgens, im Hafen ist sie erst wieder um 18.00 Uhr. Teilnahme ist nur nach Voranmeldung möglich. Preis incl. Frühstück und Mittagessen soll €50,00 sein.

Stets Petri Heil

Jens


----------



## oppa 23 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: MS Langeland 1 Big Törn*

moin,
wo hast du das den mit den long törns gelesen?
hört sich ja nicht schlecht an so ne tour!


----------



## nowortg (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: MS Langeland 1 Big Törn*

Hallo,

lag im Angelladen aus. Klingt wirklich sehr interessant, denke darüber nach am 10.07. mitzufahren. Lt. Reederei sind bisher ca 28 Anmeldungen für den Tag.

Stets Petri Heil

nowortg


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: MS Langeland 1 Big Törn*

Bei der Tour dürfte die reine Angelzeit nicht sehr hoch sein. Ob das wirklich einen großen Vorteil gegenüber einer normalen 8 Stunden Tour bringt? 
Ein Kumpel war mit dem Schiff letztes Jahr im Langelandbelt. Ergebnis waren wenige Dorsche aus der Kinderstube. Aber das ist natürlich immer ein wenig Glückssache...

Gruß
Björn


----------



## nowortg (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: MS Langeland 1 Big Törn*

Hallo zusammen,
bei einer zur Verfügung stehenden Zeit von 13!! Stunden denke ich, daß die reine Angelzeit durchaus interessant ist. Die Fangerfolge im Langelandbelt (nicht vor der Südspitze) sind in der letzten Zeit gut gewesen. Deshalb denke ich trotz einer Anreise von 500 Km bis Laboe auch an eine Teilnahme.

Stets Petri Heil

nowortg


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: MS Langeland 1 Big Törn*

Nabend 
mal kurz ein bischen offtopic:
Jetzt wo Andy auf der Kehrheim mitfährt, wer steht auf der Brücke der Langeland? Gunther selber?


----------



## oppa 23 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: MS Langeland 1 Big Törn*

die haben einen anderen der die langeland fährt komme gerade nicht auf den namen!
ist aber auch ein netter kerl der auch ahnung hat von dem was er tut!!! habe ihn mal vor 4 wochen kennen gelernt aber günther fährt auch noch


----------



## nowortg (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: MS Langeland 1 Big Törn*

Der andere nette Kerl mit Ahnung heißt Bernd, fährt schon sehr lange Angelkutter und andere Boote.

Stets Petri Heil

Jens


----------



## Seatrout (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: MS Langeland 1 Big Törn*

Hab mich gerade mal spontan für den 14.8. angemeldet.

Wer mitfährt sollte an den dänischen Angelschein denken, wird bestimmt kontrolliert.

beste grüße


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: MS Langeland 1 Big Törn*



nowortg schrieb:


> ...heißt Bernd...


 
Wenn's der Bernd ist der vorher auf der Blauort war, das ist ein guter #6


----------



## Doc Dietmar (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: MS Langeland 1 Big Törn*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Wenn's der Bernd ist der vorher auf der Blauort war, das ist ein guter #6


 Er ist es


----------



## nowortg (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: MS Langeland 1 Big Törn*

Habe eben alles klar gemacht, bin am 10.07. dabei. Wetter wird ja schon fast zu gut.

Stets Petri Heil

Jens


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: MS Langeland 1 Big Törn*



Doc Dietmar schrieb:


> Er ist es


 
Hab gerade Info bekommen, das *er* es nicht ist  ist sein Vater Bernd Senior


----------



## nowortg (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: MS Langeland 1 Big Törn*

Hallo zusammen,

hier mal eine kurze Info über die Tour vom 10.07.

Wetter war zu gut, kein Wind und eine Hitze, die auch auf See kaum auszuhalten war. Die Tour begann mit einer kleinen Verspätung um 5.30 Uhr, da eine Gruppe leider die Abfahrtszeit falsch im Kopf hatte.
Ab 8.30 wurde dann am roten Turm geangelt. Es wurden auch gleich die ersten Dorsche gefangen. Geangelt wurde in verschiedenen Tiefen, um die bestmögliche Tiefe zu Finden. Die flachste Stelle war 13m die tiefste Stelle war 47m tief. Die fahrt ging bis in die Nähe von Spodsbjerg. Wie im Belt üblich ging dort ein teilweise kräftiger Strom. Wir hatten Stellen mit einer Strömungsgeschwindigkeit von bis zu 1,9 Meilen(Knoten). 
Jeder hat seinen Fisch gefangen. Der größte hatte 4,8Kg. es gab mehrere Angler die ca 18 maßige Dorsche Dorsche fangen konnten. Leider gab es auch reichlich untermaßige Dorsche. Gefangen wurde sowohl mit Pilker als auch mit Wattwurm.

Der Service an Bord war sehr gut. Es gab reichlich belegte Brötchen(Mett,Wurst,Käse,EI) und Kaffee zum Frühstück. Zu Mittag gabs selbstgemachtes Gulasch mit Nudeln.(Lecker!!!) 

Gegen 15.20 Uhr wurde die Angelei beendet. Im Hafen waren wir so gegen 18.15 Uhr.

Eine, finde ich, rundum gelungene Tour.

Stets Petri Heil

Jens


----------



## Doc Dietmar (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: MS Langeland 1 Big Törn*

wer Fährt am 24.7. mit ? und kann eventuell einen kurtzen Bericht machen. Danke im voraus.


----------



## soulpitch (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: MS Langeland 1 Big Törn*

Aye,
bin am 24.07. dabei und werde dann mitteilen wie´s gelaufen ist.
Bin schon gespannt.


----------



## soulpitch (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: MS Langeland 1 Big Törn*

Die Tour ist vorbei, Bericht siehe Was wird zur Zeit ...


----------



## nowortg (12. August 2010)

*AW: MS Langeland 1 Big Törn*

Hallo zusammen,
wollte eigentlich am WE 14.08. mitfahren, kann aber leider nicht. Kann jemand einen Bericht über die Tour einstellen?

Danke!!!

stets Petri Heil


----------



## Matze 74 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: MS Langeland 1 Big Törn*

Moin zusammen #h,

hier wurde ja schon etwas länger nix mehr gepostet ..
Wollte mal fragen was es alles neues gibt von der Langeland .....
Die fährt doch bestimmt jetzt am WE raus auf Dorsch oder ? Wenn von euch jemand mit von der Partie ist , dann wären ein paar Info`s hier sehr geil :m:m....
Also bis denne und stramme Schnüre  .....

LG Matze |wavey:


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: MS Langeland 1 Big Törn*

Die ist wohl auf Werft. Versuche es mal mit Heiligenhafen. Wir sind ab heute Abend auch da, morgen und Sonntag kuttern :m


----------



## Matze 74 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: MS Langeland 1 Big Törn*

Moin,
Dieses WE  wird es leider nix bei uns ..... außerdem denke ich mal das die Kutter an diesem  Wochenende in Heiligenhafen und auf Fehmarn aus allen Nähten platzen werden  !!!! Bei einer sooo  langen Wind /Sturmpause  sind doch alle wieder heiß wie Frittenfett  auf's  kuttern, verständlicher weise. ...
Vielleicht klappt es bei uns in der Woche, das Wetter soll ja erstmal so bleiben. ..

LG Matze


----------

